# 2020 March Madness Corned beef



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2020)

This weekend was time to cook our corned beef. I did my standard dry rub cure that is outlined in this thread Half N Half Saint Patricks day.

I have found that using Kenjialt Lopez's temp and time works the best for making perfect corned beef. So I ran the sous vide @ 180 for 12 hours. For the first meal I chopped up cabbage, onion, carrots, sliced little purple, red and Yukon potatoes. Sauteed in olive oil and butter with salt and pepper.

Made a tasty sandwee on home made wheat with Portland yellow mustard and Beaver Extra Hot Horseradish!































































Enjoy!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2020)

Mmmmm    Tasty looking

Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 23, 2020)

It all looks very good,  in my opinion there is nothing any better than a  corned beef sandwich. Like.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2020)

Dang that looks delicious


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 23, 2020)

Now that's just truly awesome.  I'd eat that in a heartbeat!

Dave


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2020)

Makes me hungry just looking at that Sammy! RAY


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 23, 2020)

What an awesome looking  sandwich !!    Just add some Tillamook ice cream and I would be in food heaven .


----------



## disco (Mar 23, 2020)

You're killing me, Case! I love corned beef and this looks stellar! Big like.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2020)

Case , Nice post and awesome SV!


----------

